# Knee Pain When Riding?



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

For the past few weeks, I have been riding a lot more than usual, and I have noticed some pain in my knee when trotting. It doesn't happen at the walk or canter, just when I'm trotting or jumping. Also, I have no known problems in my legs, and I walk fine. 

Does anyone know what might be causing this?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My knees would bother me when I had my stirrups too short or when I was trying to put too much weight on my feet instead of my butt and thighs. You might try some no stirrup work and see if it still hurts when you trot. If it doesn't, then there is something off about how you are holding your weight.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Agreed, smrobs. It probably has something to do with your position.

My right knee hurts all of the time when I ride heavily, specifically barrel racing, but then again I've had surgery on it twice.


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

smrobs- that might be it... My stirrups have felt a bit off for the past few days... next time I ride I'll lengthen them a bit. Thanks!

Tennessee- Haha, It's MY right knee, too!


----------

